# Columbia Fire Arrow?



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 13, 2018)

The seller describes this Columbia as a red and gray cruiser. No other info. From the tank and springer fork my bet is this is a late 50s Fire Arrow. Am I in the ballpark and what would you figure the value at? 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 17, 2018)

I'd say around $300, nice looking ride!


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 17, 2018)

Cool bike. I think by 59 they had the tank with the dual headlights, but I am not positive.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 20, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I'd say around $300, nice looking ride!




Very close.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 20, 2018)

Wrong on the model. It happens to be a 1960 Columbia Jet Rider. Single Speed. Horn works. Headlight needs work. All in all I'm pretty excited about the find. Can't wait to polish it and put on new white shoes.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 22, 2018)

Two questions: are the decals on the tank worth saving and what’s the best way to repaint the headlight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

